# Topics > Arts > Music >  Evoke Music, royalty-free music library, Amadeus Code, Inc., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Amadeus Code, Inc.

evokemusic.ai

youtube.com/channel/UCGufkmxkXLAhnZOTpgVnRsA

facebook.com/EvokeMusicAI

twitter.com/EvokeMusicAI

linkedin.com/company/evoke-music

instagram.com/evokemusic.ai

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI-music startup Amadeus Code launches royalty-free music library"

by Stuart Dredge
November 5, 2019

----------

